# Established Hunting Club looking for 4 members (Clark County Al.)



## skidboot77 (Nov 17, 2007)

28 year old club looking for 4 members. 2400 acres continous acres located 7 miles west of Grove Hill Alabama off of Hwy84. Mixture of 1/3 pines, 1/3 hardwoods/ and 1/3 cutover. We manage bucks at 6 point or better and includes some awsome turkey hunting. There are a few hogs. No clubhouse, but thereis electric and water for campers. We took 8 bucks last year over six points. We keep 19 to 20 members. Its about 1 hour and 45 minutes from pensecola. We charge $1500 for membership which includes wife and children 18 and under or 23 and under if they are a full time college student. We will start showing property after turkey season. Email Tony at [email protected] if interested.

Thanks


----------



## Splittine (Nov 24, 2007)

There are some nice deer over in that neck of the woods. We have 1700 acres south of Andalusiawith8 members and are fixing to pick up 3400 more acres. And we will probably pick up a couple more members. How far from Thomasville are yall. If I remember correct yall are just South of it.


----------



## skidboot77 (Nov 17, 2007)

We"re about 8 miles south of Thomasville. There are some big bucks. We have taken several over the years that score over 130.


----------



## Splittine (Nov 24, 2007)

This will be a good deal for someone $1500 aint bad at all to hunt in that part of Alabama.


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

> *SplitTine (3/8/2009)*There are some nice deer over in that neck of the woods. We have 1700 acres south of Andalusiawith8 members and are fixing to pick up 3400 more acres. And we will probably pick up a couple more members. How far from Thomasville are yall. If I remember correct yall are just South of it.


If ya'll do that, let me know all the info!!! That area is at my back door!!!!!!:letsdrink


----------



## 6722 (Jan 21, 2009)

Where on 84 is this club located? How close to Zimco is it. 

Would the name of it be Mill Pond Hunting Club?


----------



## skidboot77 (Nov 17, 2007)

Yes, its the Old Mill Pond Club. Right past Zimco.


----------



## 6722 (Jan 21, 2009)

I border Mill Pond HC. Im in Clarksville HC. Good deer in that area.........And alot of turkeys


----------



## skidboot77 (Nov 17, 2007)

Yea, deer hunting is good, but the turkey hunting is something else.


----------

